# Don's Ebi



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice tank.

Won't the Blue Tigers interbreed with your CRS and give you mutt tigers?


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Betta Maniac said:


> Nice tank.
> 
> Won't the Blue Tigers interbreed with your CRS and give you mutt tigers?


 
Hello BM,
I am aware that they may interbreed but I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am not looking for any breeding but if it happens that’s great. I know that CR’s usually breed easily than CRS and BTS.Hmmm CRS + BT = Crystal Purple Tigers….. One could hope.roud: Thanks for the warning.

-Don


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Such a beautiful tank


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hadley said:


> Such a beautiful tank


Thanks Hadley,

I will let you know in the near future about the moss wall. pics to come... I just got the go ahead for ordering the BTS.roud:


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello,
I just wanted to give you all a heads up. I have just purchased by Blue Tiger Shrimp and should receive them in a few days from now. I got them from DK!!!!! I highly recommend her. I will take some pics and let you know when they come in.

Don


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello group,
I finally got the my BTS from DK. They arrived fast very alert and a very good selection. Here are some pics for you. I had to remove some of the Dwarf Baby Tears from browning and dyeing off. I replaced it with some slate that has java moss on them.
For the moss-covered slate, I used one of my wife’s bath mesh puff sponges. Shhhh don’t tell her. I boiled the rocks placed the moss on top and rapped the netting around it and zip tied the net together under the rock. Soon the shrimp will have some Moss to pick around in.
BTS have arrived...









































the moss is filling in nicely...








random shrimp...
























































new slate with moss....
























let me know what you think


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I really hope you washed those bath sponges off! 

Once that all fills in, it's going to look pretty good. The only thing I would maybe want to switch is the baby tears if you keep having die-off issues that might be caused from the light not being strong enough. If so, switch to a Marsilea sp. since it has the same carpeting and tear-drop shape, and is more geared towards medium light.

Cheers.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow those shrimp sure are cute! Awesome tank!


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

SearunSimpson said:


> I really hope you washed those bath sponges off!
> 
> Once that all fills in, it's going to look pretty good. The only thing I would maybe want to switch is the baby tears if you keep having die-off issues that might be caused from the light not being strong enough. If so, switch to a Marsilea sp. since it has the same carpeting and tear-drop shape, and is more geared towards medium light.
> 
> Cheers.


Hello SearunSimpson,
The bath sponge was brand new to start with. I boiled it also just to make sure. The light is an upgrade to the one that comes with the kit. The one that comes with the kit is a 13 watt. I purchased a 27 watt light witch comes out to 3.42 WPG. That seems high I think right? The Dwarf Baby Tears on the left side of the tank are doing well. The ones on the right are dyeing off. I also dose the following:

Seachem Flourish Iron – twice a week
Seachem Flourish Nitrogen – twice a week
Seachem Flourish Potassium – twice a week
Seachem Flourish Phosphorus – twice a week
Seachem Flourish Excel – once a day

I tested the water this morning and it is all good. The only thing I can think about is the filter output is on the right top part of the tank facing at a diagonal downward to the left. Maybe it is a flow problem.

-Don


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Blue_Ram (Sep 6, 2010)

dhgyello04 said:


> Hello BM,
> I am aware that they may interbreed but I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am not looking for any breeding but if it happens that’s great. I know that CR’s usually breed easily than CRS and BTS.Hmmm CRS + BT = Crystal Purple Tigers….. One could hope.roud: Thanks for the warning.
> 
> -Don


Don't keep those fingers crossed to tight. What do you mean "not looking for any breeding"? Do you have all males or all females? That is the only way you will not get them to breed. 

It does no good to try to give them an aquatic sex education video. All they want is to...


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

elliebellie said:


> Wow those shrimp sure are cute! Awesome tank!


Thanks they are really cool


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quentin said:


> Love it.


I am glad you like it. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Blue_Ram said:


> Don't keep those fingers crossed to tight. What do you mean "not looking for any breeding"? Do you have all males or all females? That is the only way you will not get them to breed.
> 
> It does no good to try to give them an aquatic sex education video. All they want is to...


 
I only said that because I didn't start the tank with that in mind. I knew they would... just didn't focus on it. I have a mix of M vs. F on the CS, But not sure on the CRS or BTS. Will see. I have a snail break out at the moment and I am looking for an assassin snail. Aquatic sex education video.... LOL good one.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

nice tank!roud:


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

looks good. i've had glowlight tetra's in the past, and they did eat a few of my rcs. hopefully you don't experience that.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

beedee said:


> looks good. i've had glowlight tetra's in the past, and they did eat a few of my rcs. hopefully you don't experience that.


 
About a week and a half ago, I walked by my tank and saw the female tetra pecking at something in the back corner. I looked closely and yes, it was a CRS. I am not sure if it was killed by the tetra or it died from some other reason. No problems yet since.

-Don


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys….
Just wanted to let you know that I checked my tank this morning and saw about 4 Cherry Shrimp with saddles…roud:.. I can’t wait to have my first hatching of shrimp. I am still trying to get the two GlowLight Tetras out of there. They have to many places to hide from the net.

-Don


----------



## Tbakes (Mar 16, 2011)

I wish I had done a little research on Glow Light Tetra compatibility with RCS. That explains where my 5 RCS went!! :-(

I guess I'll wait till later to try another shrimp experiment.

Thanks for the pics - love the tank. Makes me want to get a Fluval Flora!


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello all,
I finally got the 2 Glow Light Tetras out of the tank. All is well now. The shrimp are out more and have no predator in the tank. I contacted a great little fish store in Stockton, CA about the assassin snails. I will be picking up 4 or so to thin down the pond snail population. You little egg laying freaks are going to die :icon_twis... hahahah. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Neya (Nov 21, 2009)

Betta Maniac said:


> Nice tank.
> 
> Won't the Blue Tigers interbreed with your CRS and give you mutt tigers?


Ive heard theywould. However, Ive had OEbTs + CRS for a year and no interbreeding. Both have bred, just not with eachother. Not sure if I've just been REALLY lucky or what


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think you just ARE super lucky. I don't think that they really distinguish between themselves.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello,

Thought I would give you a little update on the growth of my plants and the newest member of my nano. 

The DBT's didn't make it. I added some pieces of slate with java moss netted to it in the place os the DBT's. Also look at the moss wall, it's coming very well.








I got my Assassin Snail. 








He almost got him....








Thanks for looking.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello,
I wanted to give you an update on my BTS. I waited a couple of days to get the confirmation from the breeder (DK). My dark BTS is caring eggsroud:. AWESOME!!!!

So now I would like to pick your brains a bit. 

Is there anything I need to do to prepare for the little ones? 
How long does it take for the eggs to hatch?
Is there any special food that I need to get?
Do I need to separate them?

As you can tell I have never had a shrimp breed. Here are the pics that I sent to DK.








































Please comment
-Don


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am guessing you either chose not to show the video to the shrimp as recommended or you let them watch late night TV on Cinemax..

Nice tank though, I think the moss wall is about patience really. Some peoples moss grows in like wildfire while others take longer. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello,
I thought I would give a little update. I have a few shrimp die off due to a mineral deficiently. I did water changes every day for about a week and a half using strait RO water and shrimp mineral supplement. As instructed by the breeder (DK) to use 2 gallons of new water with the supplement to bring the mineral level up. I didn’t have any die during that process. 

I have some good news to share with you all. I have never had shrimp in any of my tanks till now. About a few weeks ago I noticed two of my Blue Tiger Shrimp where caring eggs. Well this weekend I noticed five little, little (very little) shrimplets. I thought that they where some type of algae until it moved. This is soooooo cool. Here is a pic of the larger one.

Don

Can you find waldo hahaha? Look on the large leaves


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats on the berried shrimp man, the moss wall looks like it's coming along quite nicely too.


----------



## sus4ntoh (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice tank but I have question on the filter that comes with the Fluval Ebi. Do you find your shrimps got sucked into it? I have to put a piece of form on the intake or I will find dead shrimps in the filter .


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking good! Congrats on the berried shrimp


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

VincentK said:


> Congrats on the berried shrimp man, the moss wall looks like it's coming along quite nicely too.


Thanks VincentK, yeah I thought the moss wall would have come in much quicker. I should have known, it took forever to set up.



sus4ntoh said:


> Nice tank but I have question on the filter that comes with the Fluval Ebi. Do you find your shrimps got sucked into it? I have to put a piece of form on the intake or I will find dead shrimps in the filter .


I haven't had any deaths by filter. Knock on wood!!!! I tried to put a sponge on the intake, but it just keep getting clogged.




Cynth said:


> Looking good! Congrats on the berried shrimp


Thanks Cynth... I will post more updates


----------



## sus4ntoh (Apr 28, 2011)

Watch out when you start having baby shrimps. It seems only the Juvies that got suck into it. I received a tip from a fellow Scape member yesterday and he asked me to put a panty hose which I am going to try it sometime this week. Good luck and congratulations on the berried shrimp .


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

sus4ntoh said:


> Watch out when you start having baby shrimps. It seems only the Juvies that got suck into it. I received a tip from a fellow Scape member yesterday and he asked me to put a panty hose which I am going to try it sometime this week. Good luck and congratulations on the berried shrimp .


I had one on there at one time. It keeps getting clogged fast. That was when I had the two Glow Light Tetras in there. I will try and do it again. 


I keep seeing the little tiny exoskeletons of the shrimplets floating around. I keep thinking there dead. I have to grab the magnify lens and look. 

Don


----------



## sus4ntoh (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I went home yesterday and found there are 3 that sucked into the filter. I decided to put pantyhose over the in take and it works fine for about 6 hours. Now the filters makes some noise and I think it's because it is having hard time pulling water in.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

sus4ntoh said:


> Well I went home yesterday and found there are 3 that sucked into the filter. I decided to put pantyhose over the in take and it works fine for about 6 hours. Now the filters makes some noise and I think it's because it is having hard time pulling water in.


 
Hello sus4ntoh,
I also took the advice and used a pantyhose cover over the bottom of the filter. Yes it gets clogged very fast. Sorry for your loss thou. 

I am going to find a sponge like the ones on sponge filters that use just an air line and stone. I have shaved down and shaped other sponges for my tanks using an electric knife. The one thing that irks me is the bottom suction cup on the filter that comes with the EBI kit. If it was higher it wouldn’t be a problem. If I make a sponge sleeve, it will have to have a slot for the suction cup. If that is possible, I am not sure it will be tight enough to stay on. Will see. I will post my progress.

Don.


----------



## sus4ntoh (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for your follow up. So the noise was starting to get louder to the point that I couldn't stand it anymore so I took the pantyhose off and replace it with a mosquito net that you find in lowes/homedepot. It has been running for more than 12 hours without any casualties. So far so good...


----------



## kineticcomfort (May 13, 2011)

I have had shrimp in most of my tanks and keep sponge prefilters on my intakes for this reason, I would recomend the prefilter for the fluval edge, its sold with the edge products, some of the other prefilters I have are too coarse of sponges and when I clean out my canister I get 40-50 shrimp, however as they are such good breeders, even with my discus and ram killing and eating as many as they can get along with some of the barbs, they still manage to come out and cover the tank when the lights go out... good luck and happy breeding

I'm sure when the moss wall fills in all the babies you would want will be able to hide in there.....


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

sus4ntoh said:


> Thank you for your follow up. So the noise was starting to get louder to the point that I couldn't stand it anymore so I took the pantyhose off and replace it with a mosquito net that you find in lowes/homedepot. It has been running for more than 12 hours without any casualties. So far so good...


I too took of the pantyhose. I replaced it with a piece of Fluval "bar" shaped sponge that has been zipped tied around the intake. So far no clogging and no sucked up babies.



kineticcomfort said:


> I have had shrimp in most of my tanks and keep sponge prefilters on my intakes for this reason, I would recomend the prefilter for the fluval edge, its sold with the edge products, some of the other prefilters I have are too coarse of sponges and when I clean out my canister I get 40-50 shrimp, however as they are such good breeders, even with my discus and ram killing and eating as many as they can get along with some of the barbs, they still manage to come out and cover the tank when the lights go out... good luck and happy breeding
> 
> I'm sure when the moss wall fills in all the babies you would want will be able to hide in there.....


I have sponges on all my intakes on all my tanks. It works very well as a bio-filter as well as keeping any un-wanted stuff in your filters. The moss wall is coming in well. I need to trim the top portion to allow light to get to the bottom so it can fill out better. I noticed a few baby BTS are all over the moss wall. I have to watch it closely when I do a water change so the fronds of the moss don't fold on top of the babies and trap them out of water.


----------

